

DDG’s Post-PRISM Growth Actually Proves No One Cares About “Private” Search - wyclif
http://searchengineland.com/duck-duck-go-prism-private-search-164333

======
bifrost
So I read the article, but pretty sure the author doesn't get that rapid
growth on a small-footprint search engine IS big news. So what that it doesn't
have the reach of Google/Bing/etc, it has proportionately a LOT more now...

------
bediger4000
I almost don't want to mention it, but this is the worst kind of duckspeak
imaginable.

Apologies to those of you who (contra Quartz) read the appendix to "1984".

------
contingencies
_All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is
violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident._

\- Arthur Schopenhauer, German philosopher (1788-1860)

